# what did I shoot?



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Drake, hen or hermaphrodite?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll go with juvie drake.


----------



## Duckslayer74 (Nov 16, 2013)

Old hens will take on traits of drakes, I'll say old hen.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

A Coot-O,-


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Duckslayer74 said:


> Old hens will take on traits of drakes, I'll say old hen.


Who in the Heck let you on this Forum:boxing:


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm going to go out on a limb and say that's a duck.


----------



## Duckslayer74 (Nov 16, 2013)

hamernhonkers said:


> Who in the Heck let you on this Forum:boxing:


Quit picking on me. :O--O::O--O:


----------



## Chuck (Mar 28, 2012)

Did it have any vermiculated feathers?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

A Tracy Aviary park duck!:mrgreen: 
Cool duck!8)


----------



## cootsrfun2shoot (Sep 24, 2012)

Looks like a Mexican Puddle Duck to me. Seriously look it up. If the wing feathers look just like a regular Mallard then that is what I think it is. I shot one just like that one and I had the bioligists at brbr do the ID for me. Probably not a park duck.


----------



## cootsrfun2shoot (Sep 24, 2012)

Send over a pic of the wing feathers. If it doesnt have the white on the edges and only black feathers then it could be a black duck. There are a few harvested in Utah every year. Usually around farmington bay area .


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Chaser said:


> I'll go with juvie drake.


I agree. Ducks will lay eggs numerous times if the nest keeps getting robbed of eggs (or if you purposely take them to incubate them yourself). I think this is just a late drake.

Did it have a lot of pin feathers?

.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Do you have a better pic of the wing? If the same as a mallard then that's what I think you have... Maybe post on a national form like the refuge forums. They eat that kind of stuff up. Chris Nicholi I think is his name is amazing. He could tell you if it's a Mexican mallard. Cool bird for this late in the season!


----------

